# Yet Another Colnago Date and ID Question. Please Help.



## kensmerlin (Jun 15, 2007)

Hello Everyone. I've finally been able to add a steel Colnago to my budding fleet. Please help me date and ID this frame or my wife is going to kill me for all the time that I'm spending doing online searches to find info on this Colnago. 

*Frame Highlights:*
SLX tubing
Chrome fork with Club and Colnago
BB Cutout with Club and Colnago in arc
Clubs on top of seatstays, bottom head lug, left and right tops of BB shell
Chromed right chainstay

*Component Highlights:*
mostly Campagnolo Victory gruppo
Victory hubs and Campagnolo Omega rims
Cinelli 1A stem and a modern anatomic bar
San Marco Concor Supercorsa saddle

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3582850648/" title="Colnago SLX Silver, Purple and Green Fade by kensmerlin, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3635/3582850648_e8494d90f3_b.jpg" width="1024" height="768" alt="Colnago SLX Silver, Purple and Green Fade" /></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3582854036/" title="Colnago Seat Lug by kensmerlin, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3007/3582854036_4506125268.jpg" width="375" height="500" alt="Colnago Seat Lug" /></a><a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3582047187/" title="Colnago Seatstay and Brake Bridge by kensmerlin, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3634/3582047187_2abcd5433c.jpg" width="375" height="500" alt="Colnago Seatstay and Brake Bridge" /></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3582858024/" title="Colnago Head Lug and Fork Crown by kensmerlin, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3632/3582858024_8f14e87195.jpg" width="375" height="500" alt="Colnago Head Lug and Fork Crown" /></a><a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3582859444/" title="Colnago Bottom Bracket Cutout by kensmerlin, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3344/3582859444_3b0cf40e50.jpg" width="375" height="500" alt="Colnago Bottom Bracket Cutout" /></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3582051493/" title="Colnago Head Lugs by kensmerlin, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3632/3582051493_887c185b5f.jpg" width="375" height="500" alt="Colnago Head Lugs" /></a>

My best guess is something between 1986-1990, given that Victory seems to have come out ~1986. However, I can't pinpoint a model. I don't see anything similar in the Bulgier catalogs. Unfortunately Classic Rendezvous' info doesn't cover late 80's Colnagos. Does anyone know of any Colnago fan websites out there who have scanned old catalogs? I know of a Bianchi fan's website with many old catalogs and I just can't believe that there isn't an equally rabid Colnago fan out there.

I'd also like to hear your opinons about building this up. I'm thinking white saddle, brake cable housing, bar tape and hoods.

Thanks for your help.


----------

